# Yard loves it ... ants hate it ...



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

So if you have read any of my post... you know I'm an organic gardener...(most of the time  )

If I touch it, or my kids / dog touch it .... it better not make you sick ... like synethic fertilizers

OK off the soap ... SO

Did you know there is something you can put on the yard that helps is grow .... and ants hate it???

*Dried Molasses* - it's the real deal

It's made as a feed source FOR Farm animals, which they eat ... in limited amounts .... so it's ok to us...

It's a sugar that your grass loves, and surprisingly the ants don't like it ... and it drives them out of your yard ...

It also helps ward off "Brown Patch" ... no kidding .... it helps with brown patch

From the way I understand it ... synethics help brown patch and creats an enviorment for it to hurt your yard .... so the mollases is a differnt path, that keeps your yard strong ...

i have the circles in my yard ... and this time of year there is littl you can do ... but It's going away as I hit the area with Garret Juice (which Mollases is an ingredient) .... and hit the area with the dried stuff to .... and watered it in ....

A big bag runs $30 .....

I highly reccomend you try it ....

It almost makes your yard smell like breakfast when your putting it out


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Where can you get it?? Any feed store?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I got it at Plants for all season ... I have seen it at Wabash feed store

Most feed stores will order it for you ... since it's a feed

You will find it in little qt size bottles at houston garedn center ... but it's a rip off ... so buy it in the big sacks


----------



## birdband01 (May 25, 2006)

Southwest Fertilizer has it for $27 for a 50# bag... spread rate of 5,000 sqft... You sold me Muddskipper! I'm tired of my never ending battle with those lil' bas**rds


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

bird .... don't get mad if does not work immeditly .... hit them with organge oil and water mixture on the mounds .... that also works to spot treat ....


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Brown patch is a problem here in Del Norte Tejas too,but grub worms are a bigger problem.Only in St. Augustein.(that dang sure don't look spelled right)! Wonder how the molasses would work on grubs?


----------



## btravlin2 (Sep 30, 2010)

Muddskipper said:


> So if you have read any of my post... you know I'm an organic gardener...(most of the time  )
> 
> If I touch it, or my kids / dog touch it .... it better not make you sick ... like synethic fertilizers


Why should I believe anything you have to say when you make such an ignorant statement as the above? Instead of spreading more "organic" hysteria foolishness, why don't you explain to the readers exactly why synthetic fertilizers will make you sick. Show us the research to back up this statement?......And btw, describe exactly what they are.

Sorry, but ever since the media told us many years ago that we were all going to die from using underarm deodorant, I demand evidence before I sign up.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

btravlin2 said:


> Why should I believe anything you have to say when you make such an ignorant statement as the above? ......


I challange you ...

take a scoop of your fertilizer

and

i will take a scoop of mine ....

we will both eat it! ..... yes put it in your mouth and swallow

The guy willing too, with a non-organic matter is the idiot ...

BTW - it's late but I will be happy to get you some links
but someone like you in the ag industry should be able to find plenty himself ...

My yard is proof of an organic program

If you don't want to use don't .... but someone with as few post like you might want to contribute a tiny bit more ... rather than your objection


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

btravlin2 said:


> Why should I believe anything you have to say when you make such an ignorant statement as the above? Instead of spreading more "organic" hysteria foolishness, why don't you explain to the readers exactly why synthetic fertilizers will make you sick. Show us the research to back up this statement?......And btw, describe exactly what they are.
> 
> Sorry, but ever since the media told us many years ago that we were all going to die from using underarm deodorant, I demand evidence before I sign up.


what does media have to do which science. natural or man made . pick your poison!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

btravlin2 said:


> ..... Show us the research to back up this statement?......And btw, describe exactly what they are.
> 
> .....


http://www.natureswayresources.com/resource/infosheets/thoughtsafe.html

It has all the sources in the wirte up


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Muddskipper said:


> http://www.natureswayresources.com/resource/infosheets/thoughtsafe.html
> 
> It has all the sources in the wirte up


I skimmed through it and could not find "synthetic *Fertilizer*" as being bad.

I agree with about everything else, with maybe the exception of chlorine. Many people die without it. I'm still glad i drink well water nontheless.
I'm organic where i can be, especiallhy when killing stuff in the garden.


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

most people that think they are gardening organicly arnt even close.there are some very strict guidelines to qualify as organic. being an organic gardner (most of the time )would disqulify you. just sayin.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

chumy said:


> I skimmed through it and could not find "synthetic *Fertilizer*" as being bad.
> 
> .....


try this one- with sources
http://www.natureswayresources.com/resource/infosheets/lawns.html

look down mid article


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Not taking sides but those studies were from the mid to early 90's. Do you think fed regulations have cracked down on the more harmful ingredients by now? I use scotts bonus s every year. And my dogs are still alive and well. Just let it dry after watering it in. Like the directions say to do. I also always get some on my hands and so far no signs of cancer. I would like to do all the stuff the garden show says to do, but throwing out a bag of bonus s is so much easier. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Part Timer said:


> ....I use scotts bonus s every year. And my dogs are still alive and well. Just let it dry after watering it in. Like the directions say to do. I also always get some on my hands and so far no signs of cancer. I would like to do all the stuff the garden show says to do, but throwing out a bag of bonus s is so much easier. ....


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=480016


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Part Timer said:


> Not taking sides but those studies were from the mid to early 90's. Do you think fed regulations have cracked down on the more harmful ingredients by now? I use scotts bonus s every year. And my dogs are still alive and well. Just let it dry after watering it in. Like the directions say to do. I also always get some on my hands and so far no signs of cancer. I would like to do all the stuff the garden show says to do, but throwing out a bag of bonus s is so much easier. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Google Atrazine. There's recent studies on that chemical.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Well it may be a scheme but my yard is greener and my weeds are dead after i throw it out every year. Maybe its just a placebo but its working. And if it is directly linked to causing cancer.....And they continue to sell as much as they do..... Our species will all be dead in about 30 years. I was at lowes and home depot this weekend and every other person had a bag. I work in a chemical plant. Im more worried about dying from benzene and asbestos than i am a bag of bonus s. Lol thats just me though. 

On a side note i am going to try your dried molasses and orange oil trick. I hate that white powder stuff. It works great but stays in the yard too long. And it makes the yard look bad with white piles everywhere. So thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Part Timer said:


> Well it may be a scheme but my yard is greener and my weeds are dead after i throw it out every year. Maybe its just a placebo but its working. And if it is directly linked to causing cancer.....And they continue to sell as much as they do..... Our species will all be dead in about 30 years. I was at lowes and home depot this weekend and every other person had a bag. I work in a chemical plant. Im more worried about dying from benzene and asbestos than i am a bag of bonus s. Lol thats just me though.
> 
> On a side note i am going to try your dried molasses and orange oil trick. I hate that white powder stuff. It works great but stays in the yard too long. And it makes the yard look bad with white piles everywhere. So thanks for sharing.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


My chemical company does a good job in controlling asbestos fibers nowadays. It's the asbestos i snorted up 30-40yrs ago is what i'm scared of today.
That scotts stuff is expensive, i have no doubt it greens up and kills things. I can barely afford a bag of 13-13-13.


----------

